# Moving to the Palestinian territory



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I may be moving to the Palestinian territory soon to receive my new job. As a westerner, can anyone provide me with leads on Expats forums for westerners in that area? I googled the net on forums in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, unfortunately, didn’t come back with much. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

nathunt said:


> Hello everyone,
> I may be moving to the Palestinian territory soon to receive my new job. As a westerner, can anyone provide me with leads on Expats forums for westerners in that area? I googled the net on forums in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, unfortunately, didn’t come back with much. Your help is greatly appreciated.


If you type this into google...Shaking the Shadows from the Olive Trees....it will take you to a blog written by an English lady who has just returned from Palestine...at the bottom of the page is a place where you can write comments and she will answer them.May not be exactly what you are looking for but it will certainely give you a good insight as to what to expect and also she may be willing to answer some of you questions.Hope you find it helpful.


----------



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> If you type this into google...Shaking the Shadows from the Olive Trees....it will take you to a blog written by an English lady who has just returned from Palestine...at the bottom of the page is a place where you can write comments and she will answer them.May not be exactly what you are looking for but it will certainely give you a good insight as to what to expect and also she may be willing to answer some of you questions.Hope you find it helpful.


Thanks for the quick reply, but what page you are referring to. Can you please provide me with the link for this lady? I really appreciate your help


----------



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

OK, I got it. Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

nathunt said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but what page you are referring to. Can you please provide me with the link for this lady? I really appreciate your help[/QUOT
> 
> Just type.... shaking the shadows from the olive trees....into your address bar or google and it will take you to the blog.


----------

